# Best Vacuum for motorhome



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Advice/info on the best 12 volt or re-chargable vacuum to use in motorhome when away on a trip.

Thanks

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bluntly, I wouldn't bother.

We've been down the vacuum cleaner route with rechargables and a small 240v and did not get on with either. They take up space, are a nuisance to get out and set up and, unless you've got an RV or are exceptionally houseproud, are not worth the effort. Many 240v will also blow the trip on continental sites

You're better off with a dustpan and brush or one of those half-size French sweeping brushes. For those small awkward corners then I have a 1inch paint brush from a poundshop set and that flicks dust out of them. We also have removable carpets that can be taken out and beaten and, in summer, taken out altogether.

G


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

On the nail Grizz as usual. I've had 3. Due to having a little van - ya can't ignore the dust like you can in a a bigger one. They are an absolute PAIN. All have gone to neighbours for workshops etc., the last one blew clouds of dust out the back end from new.

I give it a really good 'do' before leaving home and sometimes go to garage if I need a vac on the travels. If it gets fluffy I scrape a bit of gaffer tape over the carpets. Otherwise I use same as the bear!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We use a little hand brush, the one where the bristle are made of rubber not nylon or other material, they are very good, and slim enough to hide away when not in use, the other side has a small squeegy to clean water/snow of the windscreen, every item in a motor home should have more than one purpose if at all possible.

Kev.


----------



## Edprogs (Jan 27, 2007)

We've found that the Dirt Devil DRC001 handheld rechargeable is brilliant. It has a rotating brush so picks up just about everything and the charge lasts for ages. It in Argos at £44.95.

Brian & Ruth


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vacuum*

Hi

I have one of those hand held portable Dyson things. They are about £100 new, but you can often find reconditioned ones on Ebay for about half that. Worth it's weight in gold in my view. The Dyson is battery operated and mains charged.

Russell


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I think my Dyson hand-held is fabulous and keeps my MH clean (although sadly it won't tidy). It is rechargeable and does a very effective job. I keep my house clean and would not dream of keeping the MH any other way. It recharges from absolutely flat in 3 hours and gives approximately 8 minutes of cleaning. That is actually "in use" time, so enough for most MH's.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Black & Decker*

Terribly unfashionable I know, surrounded by paint brushes and re-chargeable Dysons ( !!) , but after our first trip and toast crumbs spilling out of the grill on to the carpet I persuaded our daughter to buy me as a burthday pressie a Black & Decker 12v Dustbuster - and its really great. Nice long power cable it cleans up everything really quickly and stows nicely in one of my overhead lockers .

No re-chargeing ( wot a pain) no dustpans ( more spiilage and scattering of dust ) - just clean carpet and upholstery -it comes with an upholstery brush attachment.

Harry


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

I've a Dyson, and it's very powerful for a portable vac. May only last about 6 minutes, but that's long enough to get the job done.

Got it off Dyson's Ebay shop. for about £65 I think


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Like A brush  I bought a small 240v at Shepton Mallet Show a few years ago which was demonstrated picking up nuts & bolts.
It was absolutely useless at picking up dust so it got dumped and my wife's back to pan & brush.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*What !!*

I think the B&D 12v Dustbuster is something like £19.99 and it goes on for as long as you want ( 6 minutes - WOT !!) - I rest my case

The problems with these type of threads is that peeps are unlikely to be terribly objective if they've already spent the money - wot - I've spent £65 - best decision I 've ever made etc etc

Harry

PS I also used it a couple of days ago to get Crunchie bar crumbs ( very very sticky ) out of the car - extremely effective


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

DavidRon said:


> Like A brush  I bought a small 240v at Shepton Mallet Show a few years ago which was demonstrated picking up nuts & bolts.
> It was absolutely useless at picking up dust so it got dumped and my wife's back to pan & brush.


Why is your _wife_ back to a dustpan and brush if _you_ bought the machine that doesn't perform? That seems like a raw deal for her!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Who Are These People ??*



MrsW said:


> DavidRon said:
> 
> 
> > Like A brush  I bought a small 240v at Shepton Mallet Show a few years ago which was demonstrated picking up nuts & bolts.
> ...


I've noted , in my brief membership, that the MHF is inhabited by a large percentage of neanthedral males who , in this case, are awaiting the end of the credit crunch to fork out for more £65 Dyson re-chargeable vacuum cleaners

I rest my case -again

Harry


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I was in a dilemna (easy to say not spell) I bought two, a rechargeable hand held dyson, had to get through 3 of them before I got one that worked properly, only 5 minutes charge. I also bought a cheap one from argos 19.99 or so with a head that rotates. The dyson is better, but needs charging everytime I use it. The argos one doesnt have as much suction but its not too bad. I use the argos one at home now for the stairs and the dyson in the motorhome. It cost me £120 I got the 12v rechargable one. It is a lot of money for what it is, but dealt effectively with the mud and sand in Morocco.

Regards Pat


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm the same as EDPROGS,

Have one of those dirt devil things. Has one of those rotating brush's with a rubber strip on it to. And judging by the cleanable cylinder with washable filter etc it picks up loads of dust and all you'd expect from a cleaner. 

And at 44 pounds, i thought it was just the right price.

Freddiebooks


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

> I've noted , in my brief membership, that the MHF is inhabited by a large percentage of neanthedral males who , in this case, are awaiting the end of the credit crunch to fork out for more £65 Dyson re-chargeable vacuum cleaners
> 
> I rest my case -again


Sorry, you've lost me on this one. You seem to have a problem with what others are happy using.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

crag said:


> > I've noted , in my brief membership, that the MHF is inhabited by a large percentage of neanthedral males who , in this case, are awaiting the end of the credit crunch to fork out for more £65 Dyson re-chargeable vacuum cleaners
> >
> > I rest my case -again
> 
> ...


Crag, I think he was replying to DavidRon's original post. I think (hope??) that DavidRon was only joking though!


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

MrsW said:


> Why is your _wife_ back to a dustpan and brush if _you_ bought the machine that doesn't perform? That seems like a raw deal for her!! :lol: :lol:


Mrs W you're right. I shall go straight out and buy her one of those long handled dust pans so she doesn't have to bend down, making it easier for her :wink:

Solwaybuggier, you're right as well


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

DavidRon said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your _wife_ back to a dustpan and brush if _you_ bought the machine that doesn't perform? That seems like a raw deal for her!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


I'm not sure you can get long handled re-chargeables. 240v powered -yes :lol: :lol:

Harry


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

DavidRon said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Why is your _wife_ back to a dustpan and brush if _you_ bought the machine that doesn't perform? That seems like a raw deal for her!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Well let's just hope she doesn't shove it where the sun don't shine......!!! :rofl:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

A few years ago, we opted for one of these. Morphy Richards Pod 73126.
It's a great compact little machine, but I don't think that it is available any more.

Jock.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We use one of those rechargable carpet sweepers (modern variant on the old Ewbank theme). Does the job more easily than any small vacuum we've ever tried, and takes up hardly any room.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dyson*

Hello,

After much deliberation and lots of other trial vacuum claners, we opted for the Dyson Car and Boat. I paid £79+VAT Trade for the vac and we are very pleased with it. When it is not in-use in the MH it is in the house. Very easy and handy. Yes it will only last around 6 minutes, but then 6 minutes vaccuming especialy in a small MH is rather a long time.

You can go along the lines of a cheaper deisgn and price but doubt you will match the power, quality and very odd lokks of the Dyson DC16.

Trev.


----------

